

Fulfillment by Amazon - ISL
https://bitpay.com/amazon

======
kseudo
Does this mean I will be able to buy a macbook with BTC some day soon?
Something tells me Amazon will put a stop to this but it is an awesome feature

~~~
trifilij
As long as somebody changes the BTC to Dollars I dont see why Amazon would
care.

